# Brembo vs Pagid



## Madtriker (May 25, 2017)

Hi I'm going to get a full set of discs and pads front and back and just wondered opinions on which are better brembo or Pagid?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Brembo and Pagid are brands, not specific models.
Each company makes a variety of pads for different applications, (like asking what is better Ford or Chevy? - depends on the model)

Informed responses depend on your intended use.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

ive got brembos

very little dust


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Don't think there is much difference in OEM equivalent pads and discs to be honest??

Just recently put pagid discs and pads on the rear and EBC red stuff pads at the front along side the Brembo OE equivalent discs.

I like the Brembo discs as they have a coating on the hub part so it doesn't look all rusty after a while... the pagid discs might be similar although it has no obvious coating I've heard they don't discolour but to be on the safe side I've coated the hub part in a ceramic coating.

Unless you're putting on some sort of high performance pads and discs I don't think you'll tell much difference so either or for pagid and brembo. Maybe go for standard discs with a higher performance pad?

EBC
pagid blue
Ferrodo
Carbon lorraine
Ect.


----------



## Madtriker (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Needforspeedja (Dec 6, 2015)

I got brembos front and back, does the job but do get some brake dust. Cars a 2010 tts manual 6 speed.


----------

